# Janet George .......



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

...... has gone dark.  Anyone know why?

Alec.


----------



## jrp204 (9 April 2013)

Wasn't there an issue with the stallion post the other day, really nice pics of a stallion having fun in the sun. No doubt someone has button pushed?


----------



## bonny (9 April 2013)

She was warned for showing the photos and the post was deleted so Janet reposted the thread with a goodbye message, presumably knowing she would be banned for doing so.....no idea what was wrong with the photos though ......


----------



## ritajennings (9 April 2013)

Janet has been banned I believe I will miss her posts as I am sure many will


----------



## JenHunt (9 April 2013)

hmmm.... no need. JG has a wealth of information that she has been more than happy to share with many first time breeders, those with youngstock, and those with 'problem' horses.

shame Admin chose to not read the post to understand the point she was making.


----------



## Archangel (9 April 2013)

Bonkers decision, hope she will be back soon.


----------



## hayinamanger (9 April 2013)

I hope JG will be back.  Her posts were great, I love the way she just appears on a thread and says something like 'Complete b0**0**s!'  At least we have amymay as understudy.


----------



## Honey08 (9 April 2013)

Initially, I thought it was stupid and couldn't understand why the photos/post was removed.  Now I know there was some controversy in it, I can understand HH's point of view.  If someone posted/tagged something on my Facebook page that I didn't agree with or I didn't want to be involved with I would delete it to be safe....


----------



## zigzag (9 April 2013)

They ban the wrong people on this forum...


----------



## Nicnac (9 April 2013)

Bring back JG!

Anyone know how to do those poll things?  We could vote to bring her back


----------



## Limit (9 April 2013)

RebelRebel said:



			Bonkers decision, hope she will be back soon.
		
Click to expand...

Could not agree more


----------



## bonny (9 April 2013)

Do you not think she's only on a holiday ?


----------



## BigYellowHorse (9 April 2013)

Very sad she has gone - I haven't been on very long but I had her on my short list of people I thought I would be able to call on occasionally for help as far as breeding and so on was concerned and be sound in mind that she was actually a very experienced, knowledgeable person and not a know-it-all teenage keyboard warrior.. Hmm wonder if she facebooks....


----------



## Beatrice5 (9 April 2013)

Agree bonkers decision she was a wonderful source of sane advice for me with my freebie oh hek foal.

Hope she comes back.


----------



## oldywoldy (9 April 2013)

Are we allowed to petition to get JG reinstated?  Dont know what the protocol is


----------



## BigYellowHorse (9 April 2013)

oldywoldy said:



			Are we allowed to petition to get JG reinstated?  Dont know what the protocol is
		
Click to expand...

You will definitely have my signature..


----------



## Toraylac (9 April 2013)

Such a shame. Someone like myself appreciates her wealth of experience


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

oldywoldy said:



			Are we allowed to petition to get JG reinstated?  Dont know what the protocol is
		
Click to expand...

Find a clever dick who knows how to set up a poll,  a sort of in or out thing.  

I strongly suspect that she's only on a bit of a holiday.

Anyone got an e/mail address for her?  If you don't want to ask,  send it to me by PM,  and I'll ask! 

Alec.


----------



## madmav (9 April 2013)

Please can someone explain to me what is going on here? All I can see is some pictures of a horse and then she's banned. Button pushers? Where are these buttons that they push and why have they done it? It is as though everyone is talking in riddles. I remember Janet George from the NewRiders forum. What the hell has she done? Seemed a good sort.


----------



## ritajennings (9 April 2013)

I have PM you Alex Swan


----------



## Alec Swan (9 April 2013)

madmav said:



			Please can someone explain to me what is going on here? All I can see is some pictures of a horse and then she's banned. Button pushers? Where are these buttons that they push and why have they done it? It is as though everyone is talking in riddles. I remember Janet George from the NewRiders forum. What the hell has she done? Seemed a good sort.
		
Click to expand...

Right,  well this is about it,  or my understanding anyway.  The horse in question is owned (is he owned?),  by a guy who engenders very strong feelings in most.  Some loathe him,  some of those with good reason,  and others loathe him,  because their friends do,  which may also be justified.

That's one side.  There are those,  and I'm amongst them,  who though having had the odd run in with him,  have never been harmed by him,  and in my case, on the contrary,  he's also gone out of his way to help me,  for which I'm grateful.  I deal with others,  as they deal with me.  I may be in a minority,  but there we are!

Mrs. George posted a picture of the horse in question,  and there can be no question,  as far as I can see,  how that picture contravened the Ts&Cs of this forum.  Admin,  I suspect have acquiesced to pressure from those who've complained,  and removed the apparently offending thread.  I suspect that in this aspect,  Admin have been rather week.  The FC would have considered it all before acting,  which I suspect hasn't happened,  which is a pity.  It's a pity,  because though to an extent the eventual outcome has been the responsibility of the banned person,  she is I know,  a highly respected and regarded,  near doyen of this breeding section,  and the whole episode has been something of an embarrassment,  and apart from being needless,  it's achieved nothing.

Mrs. George,  perhaps unwisely,  reposted on another section,  appeared to offer a two fingered gesture,  and paid the price,  a bit of a holiday!  I suspect that Mrs. G is both broad shouldered and thick skinned enough,  to be able to shrug this off.

That,  madmav,  is about it.  It's just another tempest,  in a tiny saucer!!  

Alec.


----------



## FionaM12 (9 April 2013)

madmav said:



			Please can someone explain to me what is going on here? All I can see is some pictures of a horse and then she's banned. Button pushers? Where are these buttons that they push and why have they done it? It is as though everyone is talking in riddles. I remember Janet George from the NewRiders forum. What the hell has she done? Seemed a good sort.
		
Click to expand...

To the bottom left of every post there's a little triangle with a ! in it. You can click on there to report anything obscene, any spam or anything you think breaks the rules. Apparently posting photos of the stallion was in some way rule-breaking, but it seems from the above that there was an element of vendetta going on.

If you report something you get called a button-pusher  but tbh if you're reporting something obscene, harassing or a spam item I would think being a button pusher's a reasonable thing to be.


----------



## FionaM12 (9 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Right,  well this is about it,  or my understanding anyway.  The horse in question is owned (is he owned?),  by a guy who engenders very strong feelings in most.  Some loathe him,  some of those with good reason,  and others loathe him,  because their friends do,  which may also be justified.

That's one side.  There are those,  and I'm amongst them,  who though having had the odd run in with him,  have never been harmed by him,  and in my case, on the contrary,  he's also gone out of his way to help me,  for which I'm grateful.  I deal with others,  as they deal with me.  I may be in a minority,  but there we are!

Mrs. George posted a picture of the horse in question,  and there can be no question,  as far as I can see,  how that picture contravened the Ts&Cs of this forum.  Admin,  I suspect have acquiesced to pressure from those who've complained,  and removed the apparently offending thread.  I suspect that in this aspect,  Admin have been rather week.  The FC would have considered it all before acting,  which I suspect hasn't happened,  which is a pity.  It's a pity,  because though to an extent the eventual outcome has been the responsibility of the banned person,  she is I know,  a highly respected and regarded,  near doyen of this breeding section,  and the whole episode has been something of an embarrassment,  and apart from being needless,  it's achieved nothing.

Mrs. George,  perhaps unwisely,  reposted on another section,  appeared to offer a two fingered gesture,  and paid the price,  a bit of a holiday!  I suspect that Mrs. G is both broad shouldered and thick skinned enough,  to be able to shrug this off.

That,  madmav,  is about it.  It's just another tempest,  in a tiny saucer!!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Wow. And when I saw the original post of the photos I thought they were just lovely pics of a beautiful horse playing in the field for us to enjoy.

It's all so complicated.


----------



## gadetra (10 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			It's a pity,  because though to an extent the eventual outcome has been the responsibility of the banned person,  she is I know,  a highly respected and regarded,  near doyen of this breeding section,  and the whole episode has been something of an embarrassment,  and apart from being needless,  it's achieved nothing.


Alec.
		
Click to expand...


^^^^^^ This. Such a silly thing to happen. People need to get over themselves JG did nothing wrong!
She has forgotten more than I will ever know, and to push the button on someone who did nothing wrong, well I am lost for words!
It seems petty and spiteful for the button pushers to take their frustrations with the stallion owners out on JG. That makes no rational sense to me!
Anyway, hopefully she will be back soon. 
Rant over!


----------



## zigzag (10 April 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			I have her on facebook, ill ask

zigzag - mature...real mature.
		
Click to expand...

Excuse me?


----------



## Maesfen (10 April 2013)

You can always join JG's own forum (the name escapes me for the mo' even though I used to be a member!)
I'm embarrassed to say I didn't even know which horse it was.


----------



## Rowreach (10 April 2013)

JenHunt said:



			shame Admin chose to not read the post to understand the point she was making.
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately since TFF disappeared to be replaced with Admin, this has been par for the course.  They take the opinion of the button pusher at face value and whoosh .... infraction time


----------



## Alec Swan (10 April 2013)

Rowreach said:



			Unfortunately since TFF disappeared to be replaced with Admin, this has been par for the course.  They take the opinion of the button pusher at face value and whoosh .... infraction time 

Click to expand...

A point which I've already made.  I've had a warning for starring out swear words,  which is the very same course taken by Admin.  Work that one out,  if you can!  Actually,  I thought that it was funny,  so the rowlock-ing rather missed its target! 

The FC always seemed,  to me anyway,  to look for "intent",  and then act accordingly,  not so Admin.

Alec.

PS,  Admin,  before you have a tantrum,  a "Rowlock" is a cup which is attached to a boat,  and holds an oar,  it isn't a swear word!! a.


----------



## Amymay (10 April 2013)

Alec Swan said:



			Right,  well this is about it,  or my understanding anyway.  The horse in question is owned (is he owned?),  by a guy who engenders very strong feelings in most.  Some loathe him,  some of those with good reason,  and others loathe him,  because their friends do,  which may also be justified.

That's one side.  There are those,  and I'm amongst them,  who though having had the odd run in with him,  have never been harmed by him,  and in my case, on the contrary,  he's also gone out of his way to help me,  for which I'm grateful.  I deal with others,  as they deal with me.  I may be in a minority,  but there we are!

Mrs. George posted a picture of the horse in question,  and there can be no question,  as far as I can see,  how that picture contravened the Ts&Cs of this forum.  Admin,  I suspect have acquiesced to pressure from those who've complained,  and removed the apparently offending thread.  I suspect that in this aspect,  Admin have been rather week.  The FC would have considered it all before acting,  which I suspect hasn't happened,  which is a pity.  It's a pity,  because though to an extent the eventual outcome has been the responsibility of the banned person,  she is I know,  a highly respected and regarded,  near doyen of this breeding section,  and the whole episode has been something of an embarrassment,  and apart from being needless,  it's achieved nothing.

Mrs. George,  perhaps unwisely,  reposted on another section,  appeared to offer a two fingered gesture,  and paid the price,  a bit of a holiday!  I suspect that Mrs. G is both broad shouldered and thick skinned enough,  to be able to shrug this off.

That,  madmav,  is about it.  It's just another tempest,  in a tiny saucer!!  

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

JG received an infraction for posting the picture of the stallion, after a previous thread about it had been removed at the request of it's guardian. Then received a further infraction (or perhaps a ban) for resurrecting the post and having a paddy.

It's that simple.

And I suspect the button pusher was - well quite obviously the stallion's guardian.


----------



## sywell (10 April 2013)

There was a secret report produced during the second world war by scientific intelligence that was with drawn on the instructions of Dowding the person who produced the report was pleased as he knew every one who had it but not read it would go through it to find out why it was withdrawn. i did not see the offending thread but always wish to see things that are banned to make my own mind up.


----------



## EPRider (10 April 2013)

The ban was caused by the reposting of the thread in Tack Room and the posting of a thread here saying that it was being reposted there.  A bit like rubbing Admins nose in it so they responded with the holiday.

At least that is my reading of things.


----------



## magic104 (10 April 2013)

OMG all this for a weeks ban, so what.  The button pushers did no more then what they believe had been done to them in the past.  Do 2 wrongs make a right, no, but it won't be stopped & I hardly think a weeks ban it the end of the world!


----------



## lindsayH (10 April 2013)

Of course a weeks ban isn't the end of the world but when this thread started no one knew how long it was for. As for Janet being thick skinned enough to shrug it off, I think we can take that as a given :-D

However, I still think it's ridiculous to start banning those who have contibuted so much to this forum and the button pushing on here is getting beyond a joke.


----------



## FionaM12 (10 April 2013)

lindsayH said:



			Of course a weeks ban isn't the end of the world but when this thread started no one knew how long it was for. As for Janet being thick skinned enough to shrug it off, I think we can take that as a given :-D

However, I still think it's ridiculous to start banning those who have contibuted so much to this forum and the button pushing on here is getting beyond a joke.
		
Click to expand...

The trouble is, once admin had told her off for posting the thread and Janet went ahead and defied them by re-posting, there was no way they could back down really. In all fairness, they had to give her a holiday and she knew that. Glad it's only a week.


----------



## JanetGeorge (12 April 2013)

amymay said:



			JG received an infraction for posting the picture of the stallion, after a previous thread about it had been removed at the request of it's guardian. Then received a further infraction (or perhaps a ban) for resurrecting the post and having a paddy.

It's that simple.

And I suspect the button pusher was - well quite obviously the stallion's guardian.
		
Click to expand...

I'm pleased I'm back - even if just to tell you you are wrong!  And you are!  The removal of previous threads and my threads were NOTHING to do with the stallion's connections - it was down to a petty-minded button pusher!  (There are quite a few of them in Breeding!!)


----------



## JenHunt (12 April 2013)

I'm just glad you're back JG!!


----------



## oldywoldy (12 April 2013)

Welcome back can button pushers be button pushed/named and shamed?!
Without repercussions?!


----------



## Alec Swan (12 April 2013)

JanetGeorge said:



			.....it was down to a petty-minded button pusher!  (There are quite a few of them in Breeding!!)
		
Click to expand...

You could well be right,  except that when it works,  it's called line breeding!

Glad to see that you're a better colour!

Alec.


----------



## angrovestud (13 April 2013)

Janet Gorge welcome back! the button pusher and sour faced green eyes peas are everywhere someone dares to be different ! I know I met a few small minded little twits who dont like what I do either  keep smiling and carry on regardless


----------



## BigYellowHorse (13 April 2013)

Welcome back!!!


----------



## PorkChop (13 April 2013)

Yay you're back, love your posts


----------



## attheponies (16 April 2013)

Thank goodness - just seen this, who else can provide such common sense advice on breeding and youngstock


----------



## fburton (16 April 2013)

Welcome back, JG - phew, what a palaver!


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 April 2013)

Welcome back and carry on! We've missed you and your honest approach...well most of us have!!


----------



## gadetra (17 April 2013)

Great to see you back, and two fingers to riciculous tiny minded ignorant button pushers!


----------



## Flyingbuck (18 April 2013)

Glad to see you back!


----------

